# Uterus very tender & sore - 17 weeks



## MoonLove

Hi ladies, hope you are all well! :coffee:

Yesterday i noticed (when i was lying down) that the right side of my uterus was very tender to touch when i went to use my doppler. By the evening, my whole lower stomach was tender and felt very sore to the touch. It hurt slightly to press down with the doppler, and when i went to bed, any sort of contact with my tummy was uncomfortable. My uterus is also quite hard thesedays aswell.

I'm not hugely worried, i'm just curious to see if any other ladies have experienced this sort of thing? My baby is moving around loads in my belly and yesterday i could feel her move for the first time, it was amazing!

As i'm getting alot of round ligament pain in the sides of my lower belly aswell, i'm assuming that everything is stretching down there, and with baby kicking and moving lots, i imagine i'm quite tender on the inside!

Its eased very slightly today, but i've taken to my bed for the day :haha:

Thanks for any advice/replies :coffee: xx


----------



## feedindy

I have experienced this too a couple times. I was sure that the soreness was due to stretching or from all the fetal movement so like you, I wasn't really worried. But it was very tender and sore in my abdomen. Usually it only lasted a day or two and then returned to normal. I think it started for me around 16 weeks and maybe twice after that.


----------



## sawah

Iv got this too atm :wacko: I think it mus be down to all that stretching :hugs:


----------



## mummy2lola

At 17wks I started feeling baby,I could feel every turn straight away,but with this I had shooting pains either side and a very tender womb,a week later I can basically only feel kicks and the pain and tenderness had stopped,I callled the maternite unit and they said it was my womb stretching loads to make way for baby as when baby had a growth spurt my womb needed to make alot of space,once the pain stopped I could actually feel there was more room for baby to move xx


----------

